# Cat doing his business on floor constantly



## Joonyer (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all

I'll try to keep it brief.

Two cats, Ollie and Daisy. Both are house cats (no lectures on that please it's more than justifiable). Daisy is perfect. Ollie was perfect in our last house. We moved house 6 weeks ago, and ever since then, Ollie refuses to do his #2s in the litter tray.

He still wees in the tray no problem at all, but every single time he has a dump, it's on the kitchen floor (never on carpets, not even once). Usually right next to the litter tray. If I move the tray to where he dumps, he does it on the other side of the tray. Today I put two trays down in both places, so he did it on the other side of the kitchen near the sink. He knows this is wrong as he hides from me after he's done it.

I'm at my wits' end and going insane. There are a LOT of local cats round here, I've counted 10 regulars in our street (2 of which are next door). I understand he's stressed, I understand he has to mark his territory, but it's 6 weeks on now. We feed them regularly and well. They're very loved and get a hell of a lot of attention (they're spoiled to be fair).

The area is quiet so stress from noise is not a factor. 

I'm absolutely beside myself and out of ideas. 

Does anyone have any suggestions at all as to what I can do? It's getting to the point where I'm starting to resent him and I don't want that as I love our cats to bits.

Thoughts welcomed and appreciated.

Kind regards
Matt


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

HI

Have you tried feliway plug ins? Also, animal rescue remedy will help with anxieties. Also, simple technique but a bit of a hassle - you use a clean cloth or tea towel and wipe it over the cats face and back and tail and then wipe the cloth over all the skirting boards (repeat the wiping of the cat with the cloth several times) and this transfer there scent all round the house (and at their height). 

Have you changed litter trays or litter type? Also sometimes they like covered trays.

Also, important to use biological washing powder to wash any areas where he has gone as this will kill the 'scent' - otherwise he'll always go back to it. 

I'd also recommend a possible vet check-up as cats dont tend to like to be dirty and go outside of their tray...

good luck.


----------



## Joonyer (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, all very good points - I'll try them and get back to you!

Kind regards
Matt


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I've also heard that some Cats dont like to do their poops in the same tray that they wee in. Have you tried getting a second tray?

The only times my Cats have gone ouside of their litter box is when I've not been as diligent as I should in changing it and it smells too strongly of urine for them. Obviously not the case for you though.


----------



## Joonyer (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the thought there mate - we have 2 litter trays and I do change them very regularly, because as you say, the boy is very picky about the wee side of things!

If it's even slightly below his high standards, he'll just stand by it crying, and walking around my legs in a huff until I change it. Fussy thing he is!

He's not had a dump yet today but will let you know how it goes!

thanks again
Matt


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had a similar problem emerge recently.

We rescued a second cat recently and she came to live with us a week ago. We'd noticed a distinct lack of poo in her tray. And then I came home one day to find a pile upstairs in the study (on carpet). Then I happened to look underneath the settee and found another pile (on laminate), and then on Saturday she did another pile right next to her tray (on laminate). I'm not so convinced with Feliway or Rescue Remedy, but I think I'll try the second tray, covered tray, and changing the tray more often.

Very embarrassing when you have a friend pop by and there's a pile of poo in your living room!


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

My old cat Holly starting doing that, is weird, she had been pooing perfectly happily in the tray then just changed her mind and started going just outside. Possibly was due to our new cat, I think he may have ambushed her on the loo once and she's reacted badly (I think I would too) Luckily her poo is like bullets so it's easy to pick up but even so..... I now have 3 litter trays and she has got much better apart from the odd "miss".

You're right, sounds like your cat has got a bit stressed by the move, be patient with him bless him, he wouldn't do it if he didn't feel very strongly about something and if you get stressed he'll sense it and it'll make him worse. Have you tried siting the tray somewhere else? Apparently they hate pooing near where they eat and who can blame them, or maybe he feels somebody is watching him? I read somewhere that you should have one litter tray per cat and one extra, you can always scale it down once he's sorted himself out. 

Re the indoor cat thing, you're not alone, I've scraped far too many much- loved cats off the road and it's just not worth it any more. If people insist on driving like idiots on quiet village lanes and not even bothering to stop when they run a cat over then what can I do? Mine stay indoors (and they don't seem to be that bothered either to be honest, never been out, don't want to go out, one "escaped" once and was back in in a flurry 2 seconds later!)


----------



## manickbarry (Jan 23, 2010)

I had the same problem took him to the vets and the said he had an inflamed gut or intestine (cant remember which) gave him a shot of antibiotics told me to feed him on boiled fish and chicken for 4 days. after 3 days he had is first #2 in the tray yipe:thumbup: he went back for a check up on the forth day (yesterday) the vet said he still felt a bit solid inside so jabbed him again but no need to go back. Also make sure he has been wormed this is the first thing he asked me.

I would take you cat to the vets I wish I took him sooner it would have saved me a lot of stress.

BTW the vet said it was something he ate and my cat is an indoor cat but he will lick dinner plates if left out so now we don't chance it and make sure everything is put away.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

one of my cats does this and i think this is due to the second cat we got will just go in the tray and she is not bothered too much which one she does her business in. 
However Bella likes to do her wee in one tray and the poo in the other. 

I am now changing trays constantly and scooping the dirt out all the time. 

Do yours wee in the tray and then when they are about the finish their business lift their bum up and it goes evrywhere?

Mine have started doing this and i am due to move house where the litter tray will not fit in the kitchen, and so will possibly be on a carpeted area. 

I am going to buy the trays with the lid on. 

I am also at my wits end, i have tried lemon cleaning products to stop them doing it, just using washing up liquid and it is getting worse. 

My second cat i got seems to be the more dominant one and i am wondering if my first cat is doing all this to try and mark her tray. 

If anything you does works please let me know, as i do cant punish the cats as they do go to there litter trays to do their business


----------



## victoria88881 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im having a similar problem, My little boy only came to me on sunday with another kitten, both 5 months but when i put the new litter tray down the next day one of them decided not to do his poos in the tray only his wees, not really sure why, Ive taken the liner out and today have taken the lid off of it but if anyone has any ideas id relly appreciate it!!!
Victoria


----------



## manickbarry (Jan 23, 2010)

when they poo on the floor pick it up and put it in the litter tray he should then proceed to cover it up if not I could mean he is aggressively marking his territory. In any case I would take them to the vets


----------



## loumoo (Apr 13, 2010)

I have two new cats and had them nearly two weeks..They started to be a lot more affectionate.

The problem is my older cat hisses at them and the more dominant one out of the two 7 month olds hisses back.

I had trouble with trays, isolated them to the bathroom..but they hide behind the toilet..not nice.

if they get chased out or hissed at accidently, they do it behind the tv again..

not sure they will ever get used to going to the room with the tray in..only when they are in the bathroom.

Though i found one of them did a poo in the bath!!

HELP x


----------

